# New member



## jalana (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi, I have only just joined this site, I am due to start down regulating on 9th Nov, I am going through ICSI. Just wanted to know if anyone is going through this in Nov. This is my first cycle.


----------



## rainbowhusky (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi
I'm new too! `Down-regging' at the moment and on my second IVF cycle. I've been viewing the boards for a while... it's a great site, lots of great info and, most importantly, it makes you realise you are not the only one on this rollercoaster ride!


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Hun...

Just wanted to say good luck for when u start, im already DR and hoping to start stimming 2moz if bloods ok......this is my first attempt too...i was ment to be having icsi till dp gave another sampla and was great so now we having ivf.....
Love &  
Joanne
xxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## habuiah (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi jalana just wanted to wish you well on your journey i am due to start dr on 27th of this month and if all is well start stimmin on the 10th of nov round about same time as yourself, hope you get your long awaited bfp good luck.


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

I am new here too. Due to start down regulating for ICSI cycle mid Nov as well. Had one cycle previously and have 10 month old baby girl as a result. Hoping it goes as well this time but forgot how stressful whole thing is.


----------



## Julsipoos (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi,

Good luck to everyone.  I started de-reg on the 4th Oct and hopefully will be starting stimms tomorrow if everything goes to plan.  Got all the medication delivered today - can't believe how quickly everything is happening!  It's so nerve-racking and exciting at the same time.  Trying to stay positive but not get our hopes up too much.

Luck to everyone!

Juls


----------



## jalana (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Habuiah and Polly I have joined the Nov-Dec cycle also as there are other ladies starting the same time as us. Fingers crossed for our   . It will be a lovely xmas pressie for us all. Polly if you dont mind could you give me some details of your first success.


----------



## jalana (Sep 25, 2010)

PS hello also to rainbowhusky and jonian2009. Good luck for your  . xxx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks hun...and you too.....just wanna get started on the next step now start stiming 2moz so not long ay....when do u start?...
Love &  
jo
xxxx


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jalana - My husband had chemotherapy so using frozen sperm for ICSI. 1st Cycle March 2009. I have PCOS and at 150 started over-responding (monitored bloods) so was taken down to 37.5 (basically nothing) for 3 days which took oestrogen levels down too much on third day of that so had to go back up and meant not all eggs started actually matured which was frustrating because we only had 6 eggs. Of 6 eggs, 5 fertilised, 4 continued developing to day 3, 2 were of grade 1 quality and 8 cells so both transferred day 3. Other 2 were still developing but not good enough quality for them to freeze so having to start again this time. Both implanted but one stopped developing after 5/6 weeks but was early so did not affect other embryo and had my daughter by c-section 9th December (breech). We were lucky last time, but because of the problems last time they are starting me on slightly lower dose 125 which seems so low, worried will respond to start it all off but had to go back to Guys because they gave me healthy baby girl last time so must know what they are doing. Hoping so and hoping it works. How about you? Has journey to get here been difficult? It seems like it takes forever to get into position of starting IVF cycle and yet yes, when it starts it feels so quick but so scary waiting for every phone call and test result. Know we were lucky last time. Hopefully we will all have some luck with our ICSI cycles before xmas! Is there a Nov/Dec thread somewhere? I will go have a look but would you be able to send me a link? Thanks.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Polly ... Here's the Nov/Dec cycle buddies thread ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246431.0


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Meant grade 4 quality I think (whichever is good).

Thank you for the link!


----------



## jalana (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi Jonian, starting DR 9th Nov with EC on 13th Dec, bit nervous but more excited than anything. I have been having acupuncture and feel that it is really helping as normally I am a very stressed person!!
Polly16 and habuiah noticed you have joined Nov-Dec cycle, see you there 
DP had 2 VR that failed, we said we would stop if the VR's failed as we already have children (with different partners). I hadn't even looked into it IVF. That was in July, the day after 2nd VR failure I was researching the internet for ICSI!! We have spent a fortune, what with 2 VR and obviously we have to pay for ICSI also. Don't like to think it might not work, it HAS to!!


----------



## polly16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Jalana - Do you think acupuncture helps then? It looks scary having needles in you and having to keep still but maybe it is worth it if it makes a difference.


----------



## jalana (Sep 25, 2010)

polly-16 I feel like I have an inner calm, usually my stomach is in knots with worry! I def think it helps me feel less stressed, which can only be a good thing. I have had 2 sessions up to now. As we have only 1 shot I want to make sure I have tried everything. xxx


----------

